# Overton, NE ~4-5yo Special Needs, not in a shelter but still in danger



## cricketsmom (Feb 12, 2010)

I've had Ed, a 4-5yo neutered male, posted on handicappedpets.com (handicapped.net/helppets/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=14361) and they suggested I post him here too. He came into the vet clinic where I work, not able to stand on his back legs. His owner opted to euthanize, but I asked for a week to try to find him a home. He may recover given time, but worst case scenario he may have to have a doggie wheelchair. He is a very sweet dog and would make a great companion for someone. I don't want to see him put down, so I have to make some kind of arrangements by Monday, the 15th. Please Help :help:


----------



## mod_yung (Dec 18, 2007)

*Pictures of Ed*

Hi, here are some pictures of him.


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

I wish I could help--he's posted on Germanshepherds.com, he's got ALOT of terrific viewers......I wish you the BEST !


----------



## cricketsmom (Feb 12, 2010)

* This dog can be transported if necessary *


----------



## cricketsmom (Feb 12, 2010)

I don't know how to delete messages, but Ed has found a place to go so we are doing well. Oh, and he's really only a year old (06 vs. 09... I must have looked at the chart upside down....lol)


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

This is wonderful news!
Is he continuing to improve? Wishing him a speedy recovery.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Thats wonderful news! Thank you so much for going that extra mile to help this boy! Great job!


----------

